# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  "Küresel Kriz ve Büyük Resim"

## bozok

*Bir Ekonomik Tetikçinin İtirafları 3* 


*"Küresel Kriz ve Büyük Resim"*




Konu: Ekonomi-Genel 

ISBN: 9789756006290

*üeviren:* Cihat Taşçıoğlu 

*Sayfa:* 410 *Ebat:* 13,5x21 cm

*Baskı Yeri:* İstanbul

*Basım Tarihi:* 21.01.2009

April Yayıncılık



Yıl 2008... 

Dolar değer kaybetmeye başlıyor ve bu düşüş sürüyor. A.B.D.`nin en büyük ithalat kalemi olan petrolün varil fiyatı 200 dolara kadar çıkıyor. `Büyük Bunalım`dan sonra en büyük finans krizi patlak veriyor; yatırım bankaları batmaya başlıyor, büyük şirketler zora düşüyor.

Gündemin en popüler sorusu: Kapitalizm çöküyor mu? Rusya, üin, Hindistan, Avrupa ve Latin Amerika`nın farklı yönelişlerle A.B.D.`nin tek süper güç konumunu giderek daha ciddi şekilde tehdit etmesi akla başka soruları da getiriyor. üçüncü Dünya ülkelerini bir sistem doğrultusunda modern zaman sömürgelerine dönüştüren, önceki yüzyılın başında Rus Devrimi`ne bile destek olan, IMF/Dünya Bankası, CIA/CFR gibi mekanizmalarla her şeyi en ince ayrıntısına kadar planlayanlar nasıl oldu da bu krizin gelişini göremedi?

Elinizde tuttuğunuz kitap, varılan son noktaya uzanan yoldaki kilomeÂ¬tre taşlarını teker teker açıklıyor:

• Kongo`daki savaşın aslında kime hizmet ettiğini, biz ucuz cep telefonu ve dizüstü bilgisayar kullanalım diye dört milyon insanın can verdiğini biliyor muydunuz?

• A.B.D.`nin Irak petrollerini bu kez çokuluslulara komik bedellerle teslim edemeyeceğinden, çünkü önünde ciddi engeller olduğundan haberiniz var mıydı?

• Bono ve Bob Geldof, Angelina Jolie ve George Clooney gibi kimi starlar Paul Wolfowitz ve Tony Blair ile aynı sahnede ve mutlu yüz ifadeleriyle boy gösterdiğinde kutlanan şey neydi?

• Dünya Bankası`nın 100 milyar doları nerede kayboldu?

• Yıkım ihraç etmek` ne demektir?

Tüm bunları ve daha da fazlasını konulara bizzat dahil olmuş on üç uzmanın kaleminden okuyacaksınız.

Ve mızrak ucunu ekonomik tetikçilerin oluşturduğu sistemin dünyanın yoksul halklarına nelere mal olduğunu bir kez daha, üstelik kanıtlarıyla göreceksiniz. 

...

----------

